# Steatnocranus mpozoensis!!!!!!!!!!!!



## colinrobinson (Nov 15, 2007)

So I picked up five wild little guys at 1-2 or so inches. They are awesome to watch as they cruise around the tank. I guess this is the first time they have been imported but im just wondering if anyone has any information on these cute little guys.


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

Can you post pics of them


----------



## colinrobinson (Nov 15, 2007)

Yea i will try and get some pics up soon.


----------



## colinrobinson (Nov 15, 2007)

they are the second to last picture in this thread... :thumb: http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... ost3000043


----------



## aquaticclarity (Nov 8, 2006)

Where/Who did you get them from?

I've had 5-6 species of the genus in the past but haven't had mpozoensis yet.


----------



## colinrobinson (Nov 15, 2007)

I got them off MFK from fugupuff he is a local guy that brings in the rarest fish in the world, which is pretty awesome!


----------



## aquaticclarity (Nov 8, 2006)

After doing some research (and sending the picture of the Steatocranus off to an expert to confirm) the fish you got are Steatocranus gibbiceps. The light center dark margin to the scales is the tell tale sign.

Beautiful fish none the less and I plan on getting some myself.

Jeff


----------

